

Lawsuit targeting MLB's blackout policy to proceed - professorplumb
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/lawsuit-targeting-mlb-s-blackout-policy-allowed-to-proceed-015544096.html

======
kibwen
_"The antitrust lawsuit aimed at blowing up Major League Baseball's lucrative
television-rights territories and forcing the league to abandon its antiquated
blackout policy will proceed after a federal judge Wednesday affirmed the
claims that MLB's media structure is anti-competitive."_

Wait, doesn't the MLB have some sort of a bizarre blanket exception on anti-
competitive acts? Is the U.S. government finally looking to overturn that?

